# hoppos NEW RF1 & RF2 prototypes!



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

for you guys that were able to stop by the booth at the torres empire show in la you were probally able to see the new pumps that we busted out!

this new pumps are 100% usa made and machined all billet alluminum and ball milled

the RF1 is a single tank design for some thing simple and clean but still different
the RF2 is a little over the top with a dual tank and round distrubution block in the center some thing a little crazy but still classy!

View attachment 343468
View attachment 343469
View attachment 343470
View attachment 343471
View attachment 343472


here u guys go some thing new to the lowrider market!

the RF1 prototypes
and the RF2 prototypes

now takin orders!

100%% USA made!
100%% hoppos BUILT!!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW! BIG RESPECT for keep'n it push'n! Now if they work as good as they look u might have a game changer.. It has the look of space age new and plane scrap yard old all in one..


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON BOTH


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn that one looks like the starship enterprise. Pretty cool looking glad to see something new


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

I was rushin didnt see those but I got my coils - cylinders - cups from u Now I can't wait to install those thanks for the good pricing !!!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

dannyp said:


> I was rushin didnt see those but I got my coils - cylinders - cups from u Now I can't wait to install those thanks for the good pricing !!!


what ever u need!!! make sure u get the word out!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

CovetedStyle said:


> WOW! BIG RESPECT for keep'n it push'n! Now if they work as good as they look u might have a game changer.. It has the look of space age new and plane scrap yard old all in one..


thank you!
hoppos doin it big for the lowrider community!
909 923 5553


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any pics of them installed and what are the extra tanks for, looks like there connected to the motor?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

its a gravity feed pump and its connected to the gear lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

so the overall size of that is pretty small compared to a regular pump right?


----------



## ittybitty (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats dope


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

So what's the price.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

That's crazy looking! Nice to see something new.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

post a pic of one of these pumps next to a basic pump please.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

mrgervais said:


> post a pic of one of these pumps next to a basic pump please.


its basically the same size as a regular pump besides the height cuz of the tanks ill try and past a pic asap


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

4pumpedCL said:


> That's crazy looking! Nice to see something new.


thank you!
hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks bad ass,, If I ever build another car, im definitly gonna get a pair of these.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

1lowTC said:


> Looks bad ass,, If I ever build another car, im definitly gonna get a pair of these.


LOOKS LIKE YOULL NEED A DEEP/ TALL TRUNK ?????


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

1lowTC said:


> Looks bad ass,, If I ever build another car, im definitly gonna get a pair of these.


we got another one coming ou for super show so keep ur eyes out!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOULL NEED A DEEP/ TALL TRUNK ?????


its the same size as a pecso pump so aslong as u build ur truck right it will fit in any car


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

make sure you guys like us on face book and the new website click and buy will be up soon 
http://www.facebook.com/Hopposonline


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

whats the cost for the rf1 pump? and are they ready for sale?


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

there different..:nicoderm:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> whats the cost for the rf1 pump? and are they ready for sale?


they will be ready for sale soon we wanted to bring them out to see what reaction we got from them we have one verry special car that there setup for right now after that car then they will be on the market but like i said before we also got a couple other new designs never seen before on the lowrider market for super show so keep an eye out!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I like the way these look, might use them in my 77 linc...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DeeLoc said:


> I like the way these look, might use them in my 77 linc...


thank you,
its diffrect then ur conventinal pump its for some one thats gunna want to stanf out and be different!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks different like the rest. Not bad homie.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks weve been getting nothing but possitve feedback from la super show till now hundreds of people have seen them but not one car has them yet! we will soon start poduction on them after the first install on a very special car!

909 923 5553 hoppos!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

* hoppos 909 923 5553 call us up!*


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

make sure to add us on facebook! and like us!

new website will be up soon with click and buy options!
http://www.facebook.com/Hopposonline​


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

3 cars are set up with these for super show! who wants to be next?
hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

11195 s central ave ontario ca
909 923 5553


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Can u use this new pumps to hop with or they just for show only and what gears are u useing in them


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any pics of them installet yet?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HOLY WOW. A TANK THAT FEEDS ANOTHER TANK. SUPER DUPER EXCITING.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

aztlan_d said:


> Can u use this new pumps to hop with or they just for show only and what gears are u useing in them


these are gravity feed pumps and are slower then a comp. hopping one and we designed them to use any grears!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> HOLY WOW. A TANK THAT FEEDS ANOTHER TANK. SUPER DUPER EXCITING.


no thats acually the tank above and the gear under it ( gravity feed)


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Silentdawg said:


> any pics of them installet yet?


youll see it at super show!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> no thats acually the tank above and the gear under it ( gravity feed)


 SO R U SAYING THAT'S NOT A TANK AROUND THE GEAR? THERE'S A SMALL TANK AROUND THE GEAR THAT FED BY THE LARGER TANK ABOVE. SO YES, IT'S A TANK, THAT FEEDS ANOTHER TANK.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> SO R U SAYING THAT'S NOT A TANK AROUND THE GEAR? THERE'S A SMALL TANK AROUND THE GEAR THAT FED BY THE LARGER TANK ABOVE. SO YES, IT'S A TANK, THAT FEEDS ANOTHER TANK.



WHO GIVES A SHIT IT STILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> SO R U SAYING THAT'S NOT A TANK AROUND THE GEAR? THERE'S A SMALL TANK AROUND THE GEAR THAT FED BY THE LARGER TANK ABOVE. SO YES, IT'S A TANK, THAT FEEDS ANOTHER TANK.


no the tank is the top piece and its fed directly into the gear the bottem is just a cover man


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


smiley602 said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT IT STILL LOOKS GOOD


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

909 923 5553! hoppos stockin every thing for ur lowrider needs! find us on facbook too


http://www.facebook.com/Hopposonline

or check out http://www.hopposonline.com


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

IT'S THE OIL RESERVE MORE THAN A REGULAR PUMPS CAPACITY? IF SO, WOULD BE THIS SHIT FOR THOSE RUNNING TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS. JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

I need 2 rf1's pm me . serious buyer:nicoderm:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

PISTONPUMP-1 said:


> IT'S THE OIL RESERVE MORE THAN A REGULAR PUMPS CAPACITY? IF SO, WOULD BE THIS SHIT FOR THOSE RUNNING TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS. JUST A THOUGHT.


no its the same capacity moreless but we also are in the middle of workin on one with a bigger tank once its all done ill post pics


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

pesco 64 said:


> I need 2 rf1's pm me . serious buyer:nicoderm:


pm'ed hoppos crew!
909 923 5553


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

so this set up is going on a "special car"? is it on a local loty contender? :shh:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I THINK ITS IN "EL REY" 63 IMPALA THATS JUST MY GUESS


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

E.T. called..he wants his pumps back

j/k i like em


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao:


BRAVO said:


> E.T. called..he wants his pumps back
> 
> j/k i like em


 hahahahahah lmfao that was a good one! and yes SPECIAL! CAR! and u guess will see trust me!

very special car! super show better be ready!


----------



## A&Rplating (Mar 10, 2009)

smiley602 said:


> I THINK ITS IN "EL REY" 63 IMPALA THATS JUST MY GUESS


x22222222


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

:dunno::nono:


A&Rplating said:


> x22222222


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HYDRO909 said:


> View attachment 343494
> View attachment 343496
> View attachment 343497
> View attachment 343498
> View attachment 343500


:wow:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> :wow:


crazy lookin huh! not ur original pump!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

how long till these are ready for regular guys like me? wanna put these in my 49


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> how long till these are ready for regular guys like me? wanna put these in my 49


we got a waiting list right now of 16 sold thru out the U.S. as soon as super show is over we are going to ship them out! forever one that wants them there almost reaqy

basically how it works is we put you on the list and as soon as super show is over we can ship it to you. a lot of people have been pming me askin me why were waiting people are saying money talks! but we have had a promise with a very well known and well respected customer of ours tha has a car on the show circuit right now and we promied him he would have the fist set debuted at super show!

so if you guys are goin out there make sure to stop on by and check out the car! (which one?.... i cant say.... but im sure ull see)

thanks again every one for being so patient with us!
any question call us up 909 923 5553 ask for art or alex! hoppos!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS 
*WILL BE THERE WITH A BOOTH WITH HUGE SAVING. 


GET ALL UR PARTS AT SUPER SHOW FOR THE SAME PRICE WE SELL THEM TO ALL THE SHOPS! WHOLESALE TO THE PUBLIC AT THE HOPPOS BOOTH DEAD CENTER DOWN VENDER ROW!!
MAKE SURE TO STOP ON BY AND CHECK OUT ALL THE NEW PRODUCT ALONG WITH THE TALKED ABOUT "RF1 AND RF2" PUMPS!

909 923 5553!​


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

ALright u guys!
_
HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS
909 923 5553
_
is doing a blow it out special for vegas! why not end the year out with a bang and give back to our customers!

blow it out special on 

-alum.blocks
- usa hoppos series coils!
- trailing arms
- solenoids
- lincoln spoons
- motors
-clyinders 
- HOPPOS SWITCHES
- extentions
-


and much much more!!!!

were gunna be doin wholesale pricing to all of our customers out in vegas! thats right wholesale pricing!!!!!!! thats the same proce we sell to all the shops for!

also if you prepay ur kit with us day of the super show we will shipp ur kit for *free *no charge! so no more lugging ur kit around with u all weekend ! we will cover it for u if u buy a complete kit!!!

make sure to stop by the hoppos booth to get ur free stickers dvds and more!

909 923 5553


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

u going out to super show!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

HYDRO909 said:


> u going out to super show!


Alot of work here at the shop, no go this year maybe next year!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> Alot of work here at the shop, no go this year maybe next year!


alright man sounds good!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

lowrider of the year!!!!!
as seen in vegas in "el ray" rf1 hoppos pumps!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

I LIKE HOW THEY LOOK ITS NICE TO SEE SOMETHING DIFFERENT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ok vegas show is over pm me a price on 2 rf1 pumps


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah pm me also intrested


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

alright u guys ur right super show is now over! and pump sale are now going on! now fufilling all pre orders that were takin 

each pump is running 880$(pump only) if you are intrested call us up 909 923 5553 
880$ firm each pump


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5:


HYDRO909 said:


> alright u guys ur right super show is now over! and pump sale are now going on! now fufilling all pre orders that were takin
> I NEED 2 FOR MY 46 FORD BOMB TRUCK;;YEAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> each pump is running 880$(pump only) if you are intrested call us up 909 923 5553
> 880$ firm each pump


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT for hoppos


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

shipping some out today to solo hydraulics! thanks for the order! whos next?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

HYDRO909 said:


> shipping some out today to solo hydraulics! thanks for the order! whos next?


Thanks Art I will send pics of the setup as we do the install:thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

soloco said:


> Thanks Art I will send pics of the setup as we do the install:thumbsup:


perfect sounds good!
let me know if u guys need any thing else!.....
this pumps are hot right now! who wants the next set?......


ccall us up 909 923 5553!
www.facebook.com/hopposonline


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

*






black friday,green monday and orange sunday! who cares!!!!!
this is a 
Arts in a good mood special!!!!!!
*
heres a HOPPOS street kit 2 pumps chrome
w/ backing plates and rods
ur choice of cylinders from 6-10 for front or back
... ur choice of f-b-s-s or f-b-c-c 

$$$1050.00


oh wait and free shipping!!!!!


and i wanna give away free dvd's to all kits!!!!!

shipping if for the lower 48 states
excludes hawaii, alaska, puerto rico and internatinol

909 923 5553
11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762

www.hopposonline.com
www.facebook.com/hopposonline

this special is only good in store or over the phone


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

ALRIGHT U GUYS JUST WANTED TO LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT HOPPOS CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORKS HAS MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER FACILITY!.. IF YOU HAVE BEEN TO THE SHOP BEFORE WE ARE STILL IN THE SAME LOCATION JUST INSTEAD OF THE BACK LEFT CORNER WE ARE NOW UP FRONT IN THE BIG BUILDING WITH THE HUGE SHOW ROOM! AND MORE WORK AREA!


ADRESS 11195 S CENTRAL AVE ONTARTIO CA 91762
909 923 5553


SO PLEASE IF U HAVE FAMILY OR FRIENDS THAT BUY FROM US LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT WE MOVED UP FRONTT!

ONCE THE WEATHER GET BETTER WE WILL DO A RE GRAND OPENING WITH FOOD TACO GUY, MUSIC, RAFFELS, GIVE AWAYS AND MORE!
LOOK FOR IT ON HERE IN THE BEGGING OF NEXT YEAR.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

a lot of questions on the rf1s for a christmas present damm i want a gf or a wife like that hahah


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: THEY LOOK NICE.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thank you!
www.hopposonline.com


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3dQDn2XAIg&list=UUlaHkjpYyZdciggeOhRJvhw&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

A couple pics of our install on the RF-1


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD
:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

pumps really stand out I want some too :yes:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

Shitty phone pic


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

soloco said:


> A couple pics of our install on the RF-1


Awesome job on the install Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------

